# I got 380 mies to a fuel tank and I think I can do better



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

So today I got 380 miles to the tank over the week and if I was to push it farther and baby it Im sure it would of went over 400 miles. That's great. When I filled it up it took 12.9 gallons of fuel and in my vw owners maneul say our cars have 14 or 14.5 not sure exactly.

I do about 60-65% freeway and the rest is stop and go.









What do you guys get to the tank?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

om my jetta 6spd mt, this is the 2nd best:










my best has been 432


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Well yeah but you got 6 speed so that's cheating lol


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Man, I don't know what is up with my gas mileage.
I barely get 315 miles per tank.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Best I've done is about 350 miles, 50/50 highway city driving. I really had to baby it though. No fun driving like that!!:laugh:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

the auto transmission is a 6spd so you can't compare it to the manual 5spd. best i've ever seen in my manual was about 340 miles on a tank. normally i get like 310 at the very most depending on how aggressive i drive. i'm 50/50 highway city.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Must be the 2009 thing than why I get such a great gas mileage


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

LampyB said:


> the auto transmission is a 6spd so you can't compare it to the manual 5spd. best i've ever seen in my manual was about 340 miles on a tank. normally i get like 310 at the very most depending on how aggressive i drive. i'm 50/50 highway city.


mine is a 6spd manual!


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

vr6-kamil said:


> Must be the 2009 thing than why I get such a great gas mileage


Could be. My poor 06 also has over 90k miles on it. Old and tired :laugh:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got 420 my last tank, 07 6AT. Pump up your tires, make sure your air filter is clean


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

My 5spd im lucky to get 300 (should be noted that I dont necesarly drive to conserve gas).

My wifes 2010 6AT jetta is at 350 I think with a quater of a tank to go.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

face it guys, our cars are not as fuel efficient. Its a 2.5L 5cyl engine. I am happy to get 320 on a full tank of gas.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

I've gotten 33 mpg on a tank before (430 miles). Optimal conditions (all hwy) though with no A/C.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

classicjetta said:


> I've gotten 33 mpg on a tank before (430 miles). Optimal conditions (all hwy) though with no A/C.


Its possible with this car. On the window sticker it does say 25 city 30 hwy. But then again its probably at optimal conditions.


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

5spd man

401...mostly highway and some city driving.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Man, i don't know how you guys are getting such good economy. It has been forever since i got 600km on a tank. I average like 450-500 km now. Mind you my tires aren't exactly low rolling resistance.


----------



## nittodub (Apr 13, 2008)

My best was 354 on a 07 jetta 5spd. all city driving

not using cruse control, electronics(radio is ok), and remove items you dont need. weight kills mileage.

Im happy with my mileage. my old GTI VR6 got 270-280 and had to buy 93 oct. was not good on the wallet


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

My best 421 miles, OEM 15" tires, all 55mph driving, slow on the gas and shift at 3,000 rpms and topped of tank till it couldn't fit no more in of 87oct. Yes you fit another $1 in when it clicks off the first time, no vapor lock issue.

Mileage dropped to 315 miles per tank with 18's, 21lbs each, RML snowflakes


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

This thread makes me love my 6spd a lot more! 

In the 14k miles driven since the swap, I have saved a lot of money, considering that the change was about about +4mpg against the automatic... Plus, more power to the ground... And a couple extra goodies!


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys are getting terrible gas mileage. I get a consistent 400-415 miles per tank of mixed hwy and city driving. Pure hwy will yield approximately 425-435 miles per tank. Unitronic Stg 2 flash, eurojet headers & catback


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Unitronic Stg 2 flash, eurojet headers & catback


Exactly what I have and I get a solid 315 per tank...


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

TheZooKeeper said:


> You guys are getting terrible gas mileage. I get a consistent 400-415 miles per tank of mixed hwy and city driving. Pure hwy will yield approximately 425-435 miles per tank. Unitronic Stg 2 flash, eurojet headers & catback


what speeds are you driving at on the highway? and during city drives are you dealing with any traffic? arizona generally has nice new roads, little traffic depending on where you are, and i believe you're right at sea level. and just for confirmation, you're resetting your odometer after every time you fill the tank right? if you're just looking at the rolling average mpg's and multiplying this by how much fuel you have you're not going to come out with an accurate number.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

LampyB said:


> what speeds are you driving at on the highway? and during city drives are you dealing with any traffic? arizona generally has nice new roads, little traffic depending on where you are, and i believe you're right at sea level. and just for confirmation, you're resetting your odometer after every time you fill the tank right? if you're just looking at the rolling average mpg's and multiplying this by how much fuel you have you're not going to come out with an accurate number.


Normal highway speeds between 65-70mph, no cruise control. When I said city, I was referring to normal stop and go driving, light to light, traffic, etc. Those mileage figures are as recorded via the trip odometer, resetting it after getting back into the car after filling up the tank. I have an 2008, so i have the MFD and consistently see the "average" via the MFD read 31-35mpg.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

H3LVTCA said:


> Exactly what I have and I get a solid 315 per tank...


Sounds like you have a heavy foot. That's HORRENDOUS. In the 77,000 miles that I have on my Rabbit, I don't think my fuel mileage was ever that bad.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Just wanted to make a post, just recently did my first mod (carbonio) and my miles per tank have jumped from 380 or so to just over 400. Hurray for used intakes.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to get 43+ mpg back when I was doing 95% highway driving. Now I'm down to 37-38 mpg. I'll get a picture next time I fill up.


----------



## evelmk6 (Aug 29, 2011)

I kust drove from ATL Ga to Roanoke Va wich is about 450 miles and still had a quorter tank left on my mk6 golf 2.5 ftw :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I got about 410 a tank when I moved to Texas a few years back (on 19s) but around town forget it cuz I'm always on it


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

evelmk6 said:


> I kust drove from ATL Ga to Roanoke Va wich is about 450 miles and still had a quorter tank left on my mk6 golf 2.5 ftw :laugh::laugh::laugh:


you're full of ****. there's no way you're getting ~550 miles to a full tank of gas.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

unless your a tdi... its almost impossible to do +500 miles on the 2.5... you must have a lot of downhill and straight..


----------



## evelmk6 (Aug 29, 2011)

lol ok? going to roanoke is all down hill from mountains, if u want i will take pix on the way back. haha :facepalm:


----------



## evelmk6 (Aug 29, 2011)

not to mention this is 100% highway and all down hill, on the way back i expect a little worse


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess I'm that guy, I get 240-260 to the tank it equates to 19-20mpg *100% city driving* all stop and go POS chicago traffic. I've changed plugs, coils, air filter, fuel filter, and it went up from the crappy 220 I was getting before. I came to the conclusion nothing is wrong with the car its just the ****ty traffic here because my other cars get around the same thing. 06 jetta 2.5 w/6sp AT and 60k miles btw.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

evelmk6 said:


> lol ok? going to roanoke is all down hill from mountains, if u want i will take pix on the way back. haha :facepalm:


This. On the way down to SoWo last year. At one point my miles till empty and tripometer (reset after getting gas) showed a total potential of 550 miles on the tank. This was doing 70 in VA (stupid cops) Mostly flat and downhill pulse and gliding.

Also, short frequent city trips will kill mileage to the lower 20's and upper teens. Especially in the winter as the engine takes longer to warm up and uses more fuel due to denser air.


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

No pics, but I've gotten several 400-425 mile runs before. 

I usually get 340-360 out of a tank these days.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Depending on my driving habits and if I'm autocrossing I get anywhere from 200-475. Its all based on how you drive and what kind of driving you do.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

TheZooKeeper said:


> you're full of ****. there's no way you're getting ~550 miles to a full tank of gas.


It's quite possible. I used to be able to do that when I was driving mostly highway. 

Here's how:
1) pulse and glide
2) drive slower

My best was 46 MPG from Sacramento to San Diego.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

the_humeister said:


> It's quite possible. I used to be able to do that when I was driving mostly highway.
> 
> Here's how:
> 1) pulse and glide
> ...


Yeah, I should have said there is no possible way to do that while driving like a normal human being within reason.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Yeah, I should have said there is no possible way to do that while driving like a normal human being within reason.


He also didn't give any specifics, so his statement is plausible. There have been others on these forums who have been able to get 40+ MPG on their 2.5 L VW.


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

the 2011+ golfs have a different ratio transmission (5MT) and are rated at 33 mpg highway. My best thus far is 35.7 mpg. Just put on a carbionio so im looking to break my record


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

My 2010 Jetta 5spd has broken 400 miles per take a couple times (best 426). Best mpg for a tank was 32, I average between 350-380 per tank and I usually fill up a little before the gas light will be coming on. I usually fill it back up with 12-13 gallons. My best tanks have taken nearly 14 gallons to fille (right when the light comes in). 
I have never even come close to getting only 300 miles per tank so some people must be driving with a heavy foot. and my lowest average mpg on a tank has only been around 27 in mixed driving with a little more highway/backroads than true city


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

RedRumGTI said:


> Could be. My poor 06 also has over 90k miles on it. Old and tired :laugh:


lol, hey now. 90k is nothing. my 2.0t is sitting pretty at 102k, compression is 210 across the board and i average 360-390 before my refill light comes on. :laugh:


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

RedRumGTI said:


> Could be. My poor 06 also has over 90k miles on it. Old and tired :laugh:


Yeesh, that's nothing. My poor 08 just turned 80K.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mine just turned 63


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

I've just got 423.2 miles to the tank (range=0 according to MFD and get to a gas station asap). That included a couple hours worth of freeway traffic, normal freeway commute and some WOT sessions.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Pete W. said:


> Depending on my driving habits and if I'm autocrossing I get anywhere from 200-475. Its all based on how you drive and what kind of driving you do.


I just looked at my fuel mileage log book and in June of 2010 my best mileage was 501.1 miles and I needed less than 13 gallons to fill it back up.


----------

